

Tell HN, read this: The Design of Design - Essays from a Computer Scientist - Maro
http://www.amazon.com/Design-Essays-Computer-Scientist/dp/0201362988/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1277490341&sr=8-1

======
Maro
By Fred Brooks, author of The Mythical Man-Month. I'm reading the book right
now, it's great.

Here's a link to MMM in case someone hasn't read it:

[http://www.amazon.com/Mythical-Man-Month-Software-
Engineerin...](http://www.amazon.com/Mythical-Man-Month-Software-Engineering-
Anniversary/dp/0201835959/ref=pd_bxgy_b_img_b)

